
How to grow a lawn quickest way? - rampante
Any ideas and suggestions on how to grow a lawn quickest, without rolling out grass?
======
aurizon
You can buy these rolls of fiber that have seeds embedded in them, along with
fertilizer etc. You roll them out, sprinkle with a light earth cover and
water. The fiber keps birds off and mainatins water and resists rain washouts.
glance through these. Of course, you are limited to the grass biologically
limited growth rate.
[https://www.google.com/search?q=grass+seed+rolls&oq=grass+se...](https://www.google.com/search?q=grass+seed+rolls&oq=grass+seed+rolls&aqs=chrome..69i57.4015j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

